# Molly Question



## Bonny (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok so Molly is 5 months old now. I have a few questions.

When will she shed? That is IF they shed??? Do Mules shed? Gosh I hope so, Molly has the oddest fur...long, thick inside, but wispy on the ends and it is soft but stuffed toy feel.

And because mules tend to be sterile, will she ever display heat cycles?


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi, Bonny!






As you no doubt know, my experience with mules is limited to one, the mule of my heart (and my avatar,) Betsy. My answers are based on what I have observed with her.

Yes, mules shed. When they do it for the first time, I haven't got a clue. I'd expect it at about the age a horse foal would do it, if the weather doesn't interfere. I think Molly ought to start, at least on her face, pretty much any time now. Betsy's winter fur is pretty long and soft, almost stuffed-animal cuddly. It's so nice to be able to hug on her, and not have her get all tense any more!

Betsy's summer coat is very slick, short and shiny. I'm told that horse hair coats tend to be "hard" enough to shed water, at least enough that the animal doesn't soak to the skin in a good rain. Donkeys, on the other hand, have a softer coat, and they will wet all the way down. I don't know if that's so, it's just what I've heard. I don't think Betsy is as hard-coated as Sydney (the mini) is, but she sheds rain pretty well. On the occasions that I have checked, she wasn't wet to the skin, but she does have enough sense to head for shelter in a really hard rain.

We don't have any "boys" around here, of either species, so I don't get to see full-fledged heat behavior regularly from any of my girls. I have seen Betsy flirting with geldings a few times, and she really liked a mini stallion that was stalled near her at the fair a couple of years ago. She lets Syd (who is a filly) mount her sometimes when they are playing, but I don't know if this says more about Betsy's hormones, or Sydney's!





,


----------



## minimule (Mar 6, 2009)

I usually clip them the first year. The baby hair is really fine and soft to touch. The next year they shed on their own. They should shed just like the horses do.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks yall,

Minimule, LOL, to bad your not here to clip Molly for me! I tried her face, the clippers died and she loks even goofier, poor.girl!

I know how to clip, but its having the right tools for the job!

I may look around and see if any local groomer wants to take her on as a project.

We have a parade in May and I would love to have her in it, but she isll have to be fixed up!


----------



## minimule (Mar 9, 2009)

Wish I could help you! I love unwrapping the baby mules!


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2009)

But she looks so adorable in her fuzzies! She is so cute.


----------



## Brandi* (Mar 11, 2009)

She is still just as adorable as the day she was born. I love her


----------



## Bonny (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks!





I lover her also she is the sweetest stink pot!


----------



## Emily's mom (Mar 15, 2009)

That is a cute way of saying that.....unwrapping


----------



## Emily's mom (Mar 15, 2009)

That is a cute way of saying that.....unwrapping


----------

